# Places for Scotty refurb



## Tab373 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bought a Scotty cameron long neck Tei3 putter that was pretty worn out and i have cleaned it up back to plain metal would like to get it refurbished but dont really want to send it to the Scotty Custom shop mainly due to cost. Would like it back to original, So where can i send it any ideas.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 26, 2014)

Try PJ Putters. 

www.theputterroom.com

My TEI3 is there at the moment. Looks good, I've spoken to the chap a couple of times and a member from another forum I post on has popped in to take a look at his work. He said after seeing the chaps work up close I won't be disappointed. 

The only issue I am aware of is that he is very busy at the moment so turnaround is 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 26, 2014)

If anyone does want to get a refurb at Cameron in California, they need only send the head of the club in because a full restoration includes a new shaft and grip. That will reduce your outward shipping cost a bit. Also, you can order a custom shop head cover as part of your order and sell it when you get it and that will offset some of the cost. 

Last time I sent one, no import duty was charged on its return because it was a repair and return. 

I have had a number of putters refurbed at Cameron and they do a fantastic job.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ethan said:



			If anyone does want to get a refurb at Cameron in California, they need only send the head of the club in because a full restoration includes a new shaft and grip. That will reduce your outward shipping cost a bit. Also, you can order a custom shop head cover as part of your order and sell it when you get it and that will offset some of the cost. 

Last time I sent one, no import duty was charged on its return because it was a repair and return. 

I have had a number of putters refurbed at Cameron and they do a fantastic job.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ethan

Out of curiosity, what was the total cost?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ethan said:



			If anyone does want to get a refurb at Cameron in California, they need only send the head of the club in because a full restoration includes a new shaft and grip. That will reduce your outward shipping cost a bit. Also, you can order a custom shop head cover as part of your order and sell it when you get it and that will offset some of the cost. 

Last time I sent one, no import duty was charged on its return because it was a repair and return. 

I have had a number of putters refurbed at Cameron and they do a fantastic job.
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting are the details on their website?


----------



## Ethan (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.scottycameron.com/custom-shop/

A TeI3 resto costs $225 (about Â£130 or so) plus shipping. UK to US shipping is about Â£30, US to UK used to be about $70 FedEx. 

Not cheap, but the TeI3 need special treatment and the service is top quality.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ethan said:



http://www.scottycameron.com/custom-shop/

A TeI3 resto costs $225 (about Â£130 or so) plus shipping. UK to US shipping is about Â£30, US to UK used to be about $70 FedEx. 

Not cheap, but the TeI3 need special treatment and the service is top quality.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. The restore is pretty reasonable for what you get but the postage costs don't help. I'm confident this guy will do a good job. Apparently he does loads of TeI3's and the day the chap went in he had 4 TeI3 heads he'd just finished. I've seen the pics and they look very good.


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 19, 2015)

Well left my putter in garage for a month and went pretty rusty so sent it off for a refurb by theputterroom.com
And very pleased with it.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 19, 2015)

Tab373 said:



			Well left my putter in garage for a month and went pretty rusty so sent it off for a refurb by theputterroom.com
And very pleased with it.
	View attachment 14053

View attachment 14054

View attachment 14055

View attachment 14056

Click to expand...


Looks like a nice job, but perhaps fairly easy to spot as not a Cameron Studio refurb.

Still, it will hit the ball into the hole just as well (or badly) as if it had been in Cali.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 19, 2015)

I think they just sent you a new one...


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 19, 2015)

Waiting on a putter coming back from this guy. Decent prices and good communication.  I will post some pics when it arrives.

http://golfclubrefurbs.vpweb.co.uk/


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 19, 2015)

you can send the putter to the Studio via your local pro if he has a Titleist account, problem is it can take up to 3 month for them to turn it around. There is someone on eBay sells a load of Scottys that have been done at PJ's, some going for around Â£200 or so. I'll see if I can find them then you will see the quality, seems pretty good.

EDIT
found the seller HERE although I'm not to keen on this particular finish.


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 19, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			I think they just sent you a new one...
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it doesn't it. Finish is black knight which is maintainance free. So no need to wipe with baby oil or anything.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 19, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Waiting on a putter coming back from this guy. Decent prices and good communication.  I will post some pics when it arrives.

http://golfclubrefurbs.vpweb.co.uk/

Click to expand...

That guy looks like he does a nice job, would be interested in seeing the photos when you get it back. What putter have you sent in ?


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 19, 2015)

No problem.  I have some before and he sent me photos of it stripped.    its a Mizuno t 301 .    nice long neck on it.  

Should have it in the next few days. :lol:


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Feb 20, 2015)

I had the putterroom guy do a terylium newport for me and it came back very nice. his finish isn't as hard wearing as the original scotty finish, and the original scotty finish was all that hard wearing so be forewarned that if you skip oiling it then you will lose that new finish very quickly.

i had originally tried to send it to titleist for a restore but they turned it down because they said the top line was now too thin.

i am pretty happy with the putterroom work and think it offers good value at the price cf a full scotty refurb. but if you're going to take it on the course a lot then i wouldn't bother with a refurb at all as the expensive finish won't hold up well.


----------



## Hammertoe (Feb 20, 2015)

I had an old ping done by Golf Alchemy, they did a really nice job.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Feb 20, 2015)

if i was to have the putter done again, i would definitely have a different finish put on like that "black knight" finish in the putter photographed above. the gun blue finish is beautiful but too fragile for my liking.

A more durable finish would pay dividends if you wanted to use the putter for actual putting.

I'm going to sell my restored terylium because i just can't see when I would actually be brave enough to do any actual putting with it.


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 20, 2015)

BoadieBroadus said:



			if i was to have the putter done again, i would definitely have a different finish put on like that "black knight" finish in the putter photographed above. the gun blue finish is beautiful but too fragile for my liking.

A more durable finish would pay dividends if you wanted to use the putter for actual putting.


I'm going to sell my restored terylium because i just can't see when I would actually be brave enough to do any actual putting with it.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I went for the black knight finish.its my gamer i don't mind drying it after putts or a round but will never remember to rub oil into it every time. No fuss maintaneance free is the way to go for me.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 20, 2015)

Hammertoe said:



			I had an old ping done by Golf Alchemy, they did a really nice job.
		
Click to expand...

Mario :thup:



BoadieBroadus said:



			if i was to have the putter done again, i would definitely have a different finish put on like that "black knight" finish in the putter photographed above. the gun blue finish is beautiful but too fragile for my liking.

A more durable finish would pay dividends if you wanted to use the putter for actual putting.

*I'm going to sell my restored terylium because i just can't see when I would actually be brave enough to do any actual putting with it*.
		
Click to expand...

could be interested in this, is it going in the for sale here or Fleabay ???


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Feb 20, 2015)

i can stick it in here no problem - probably go up sunday if you want to have a look. not had much success selling scotties here tbh, some of the offers you get are a little on the cheeky side. i'd be looking for the Â£130 zone. it's never even seen a ball since its been refurbed. i'll stick it up at the weekend. nothing to lose i suppose.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 24, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			No problem.  I have some before and he sent me photos of it stripped.    its a Mizuno t 301 .    nice long neck on it.  

Should have it in the next few days. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

You get your putter back Gary?

Be interested to see the results....


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 24, 2015)

Got it yesterday.  Will post some before during and after photos.  

He had some trouble with the back of it as it had been badly affected by rust. 

Happy with how it turned out. He says will knock some money off the bill too as it is not up to his high standards due to the rust.  Got to love perfectionists. &#9786;

Suppose the better condition the putter is in to begin with, the better the finished product will be.  Can't polish a turd and all that.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## garyinderry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## NWJocko (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks good Gaz :thup:

Better than I expected having looked at the before and during pictures!!

What finish is it?


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 24, 2015)

http://golfclubrefurbs.vpweb.co.uk/services


I think I went for the cold oxide.  I bought a putter from him in the past. He trades on ebay as sportingchance.  Great service. Pleasure to do business with.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2015)

That's very good refurb

Looks very smart


----------



## NST (Feb 24, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			you can send the putter to the Studio via your local pro if he has a Titleist account, problem is it can take up to 3 month for them to turn it around. There is someone on eBay sells a load of Scottys that have been done at PJ's, some going for around Â£200 or so. I'll see if I can find them then you will see the quality, seems pretty good.

EDIT
found the seller HERE although I'm not to keen on this particular finish.
		
Click to expand...

That's his wife!


----------

